# PandaLabs spots killer Shark malware



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

PandaLabs is warning web users of the Shark 2 malware, a highly flexible tool for creating Trojans on users' PCs.

Luis Corrons, technical director at PandaLabs, said, "The Trojans created with Shark 2 are designed to steal all types of confidential information, from the type of processor used by the computer to program and bank passwords.

"Cyber-crooks can even activate users' web cams and watch what they are doing."


http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2007/08/13/226179/pandalabs-spots-killer-shark-malware.htm


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

It is also the same for the online Panda scanner?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Iain, :wave:

Welcome back..we missed you! 

How can one prevent this sort of attack?...Just be prudent with scans/AV updates etc?

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Dave,

So will this virus affect the online scan with Panda?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good question. :4-dontkno


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> Good question. :4-dontkno



:laugh:

I will have a search around on google and see what i can find about the virus.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Found Some Info From The Panda Website



> *Shark*


Threat Level







- -Damage







- - Distribution









*At A Glance*



> Common name: Shark
> Technical name: Constructor/Shark
> Threat level: Medium
> Type: Security Risk
> ...


*Tech Details*



> Effects
> Shark is a virus constructor type malware. To be more precise, Shark allows to create Trojans which, among other actions, steal all type of information, such as passwords. It is not necessary to have any programming skills to use this malicious tool.
> 
> Shark allows to configure the following settings for the Trojans to be created, among others:
> ...



*Solution*



> Is my computer infected by Shark?
> In order to make absolutely sure that Shark has not affected your computer, you have the following options:
> 
> Carry out a full scan of your computer using Panda Antivirus, after checking that it is updated. If it isn't and you are a registered Panda Security client, update it by clicking here.
> ...


Sorry If I messed something up.:4-dontkno


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Jaymie...that's very good information.

:4-cheers:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank You.

So im guessing because it infects your computer via activex it could be from the activex on the panda online scan.

Do you think this is worth mentioning on the 5 steps?

EDIT - 

See im sure you and me can get on Dave.:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Good work Jay.

Dave, the same safety rules apply, as with everything else. I'm sure you know the routine by now...:grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Iain,

I feel so proud:1angel::tongue:

Will changes be made to the 5 Steps?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

It won't affect Panda's online scanner. The malware is written in Visual Basic.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> It won't affect Panda's online scanner. The malware is written in Visual Basic.


Oh. I thought it would as users have to allow activex and thats how the Shark infects the computer.

But hey im still learning.


----------

